# Molded Seat Foam Availability For '64 2 Door Non-SS Impala Front Bench Seat?



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I was getting ready to order my front split bench seat foam from Classic Industries, but it looks like they are out of stock now. Ciadella's only has the non-molded foam (Spoke with them today). Cars1 only carries foam for 4 doors it seams. Any one know of any other options out there? I am ready to order, already have my covers from Classic Industries. Thanks for any help!










Edit: I found it at Yearone.com. A little over $300 shipped. I will probably pull the trigger on it tomorrow unless I find any better options before then.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


You already got your post count over 10g's, you can slow down now.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

jus have your interior guy shape the foam for u its the same and way cheaper too


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes it comes out tighter and better looken if you make your pads


----------

